# مسابقات شهر الاعياد



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح, فادينا و مخلصنا مع الجميع

انطلاقا من فرحتنا بشهر الاعياد, و انطلاقا من فكرة التميز الي دائما نطمح اليها, فكرة التميز بطرح كل جديد و نافع للمستخدم المسيحي الشرقي في مختلف انحاء العالم ها هي اسرة منتديات الكنيسة تنقلكم الى مرحلة جديدة من الاحتفالات بشهر الاعياد

سيقوم المنتدى بأدارة بعض المسابقات التي سيدقم لفائزيها جوائز مقدمة بأسم المنتدى و التي سيتم اعلانها لكل فائز في موضوع مستقل لاحقا بعد انتهاء شهر الاعياد

المسابقات:

مسابقة قسم *المرشد الروحي* و التي بعنوان مسابقة الميلاد .. والتي بأدارة الاخ الحبيب *REDEMPTION* (الجائزة ستقدم و ترسل بأسم المنتدى لعنوان الفائز)
مسابقة قسم *منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)* و التي من خلالها سيقوم الاخ الحبيب *amirfikry* بأختيار افضل موضوع في قسم *منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)* فقط (هناك جائزتين, الاولى معنوية والثانية قيمة ايضا سيتم ارسالها لعنوان الفائز بأسم المنتدى)
سيتم اختيار عضو شهر الاعياد من قبل الادارة, و سيكون اكثر عضو مشاركة و طرحا للمواضيع و الردود المتميزة, حيث سيتم التقدير من خلال محتوى الردود لا كثرتها
سيتم اختيار المشرفين المتمييزين في اقسامهم و تفاعلهم فيها (في فرصة الاختيار لعدة مشرفين و اقسامهم المتميزة) و سيتم اعطائهم نفس الجوائز  بغض النظر عن الفرق بالابداع
 
هذا و علاوة على المسابقات و الجوائز سيتم اعطاء عضوية العضوية المباركة بسخاء خلال هذا الشهر لمستحقيها بغض النظر عن عدد المشاركات, فتستطيع ان تفوز بلقب العضو المبارك لطرحك موضوع مبارك يتم تقديره من قبل الادارة

نفس الشئ سيكون بأختيار مشرفين جدد بحسب التفاعل و التميز خلال هذا الشهر.

فليكن هذا الشهر شهر تميز,,, تميز للمنتدى, للمشرفين, للمواضيع و الردود و للاعضاء كافة

و المسابقات بدأت...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد تكون معاك أخى العزيز ماى روك

الله بجد الله

أية المفاجآت دى كلها .. أنا قلبى هيقف من الفرحة بجد

مش معقوووووووووول المنتدى دة أنا لا شفت و لا هشوف زية

الرب يباركك يا زعيم و يبارك المشرفين اللى بيتعبوا معانا فى المنتدى

و كل سنة و أنتم دايمآ بخير و بصحة و مع الرب يسوع مطمئنين​*
*عندى أستفسار بس :

الجوايز هتوصل للعناوين يعنى عنوان البيت ولا الأيميل ؟​*


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *​*​
> *عندى أستفسار بس :*​
> 
> *الجوايز هتوصل للعناوين يعنى عنوان البيت ولا الأيميل ؟*​


 

عنوان البيت او اي عنوان اخر يثق الفائز بتقديمه :smil12:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*


My Rock قال:



عنوان البيت او اي عنوان اخر يثق الفائز بتقديمه :smil12: 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرآ يا روك على الرد

لا مفاجآت روووووووووعة ولا كانت تخطر على بالى

الرب يساعدك و يعوضك*​


----------



## فادية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

رينا يعوض جهدك ومحبتك خير يا ماي روك 
حقيق المنتدى دا مفيش زيو مش عشان الهدايا يعني ههههههههه
بس عشان اهتماكم بكل من ينتمي لهذه الاسرة الصغيره 
ربنا ما يحرمناش من بعض كلنا واكيد المسيح معانا هنا 
هو قال حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثه باسمي فانا اكون هنا بينهم 
شوف بقا حنا كام واحد اكيد رينا بيكون دائما متواجد معانا هنا وبيدينا نعمتو وبيقوينا 
رينا يحفظك ويرعاك وكل سنه وانت طيب والكل هنا طيبين وفرحانين دائما يا رب


----------



## Coptic Man (19 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> عنوان البيت او اي عنوان اخر يثق الفائز بتقديمه :smil12:


 
*يستطيع الاعضاء الاعتماد علي في ايصال الهدايا لهم*

*ابعت علي عنواني يا روك*

*واطمئن خالص انها هتوصل للاعضاء*

*:smil12:*


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *يستطيع الاعضاء الاعتماد علي في ايصال الهدايا لهم*
> 
> *ابعت علي عنواني يا روك*
> 
> ...


 
حال الهدايا مثل حال الاكلة الي اكلتها بدالي...
انت ادفع تكاليف الهدايا و سيبك من الباقي :yahoo:


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *يستطيع الاعضاء الاعتماد علي في ايصال الهدايا لهم*
> 
> *ابعت علي عنواني يا روك*
> 
> ...



عنك انت يا كوبتك ممكن اوصلهم اناااااا
علشان متتعبش​


----------



## elpop33 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*ايــــــــــــــــــــــة الجمـــــــــــــال دة*

*سلام ونعمة على جميع اعضاء المنتدى​**بجد بجد الفكــــــــــرة جميلة وجديدة بس جائزتين قليلة ياروك ...انا هاخد واحدة ياترى مين اللى هاياخد التانية هههههههههه اكيد التنافس هيبقى جامد جدآ جدآ
ربنا يوفقك ياروك ويباركك ويكتر من هدايااااااااك هههههههه**صلو من اجلى محتاج لصلاتكم​*


----------



## Twin (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*كل عام والكل بخير*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي حبيبي ماي روك*

*كل عام والكل بخير*​ 
*وأليك يا ماي روك أنا حابب أقولك*
:36_1_11::36_3_15: :36_1_11:​ 


My Rock قال:


> مسابقة قسم *منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)* و التي من خلالها سيقوم الاخ الحبيب *amirfikry* بأختيار افضل موضوع في قسم *منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)* فقط (هناك جائزتين, الاولى معنوية والثانية قيمة ايضا سيتم ارسالها لعنوان الفائز بأسم المنتدى)


 
*ثقة غالية حبيبي روك*
*ربنا يخليك*​ 
*وبجد شكراً*​ 
*وعامة أنا هكمل ال أنت بدأته يا حبيبي*​ 
*ودلوقتي لكل الأعضاء*​ 
*أنا بما أني مشرف دلوقتي علي قسم الأعياد هوريكم العين الحمرا *
*هههههههههههههه*​ 

*بجد يا أخوتي*
*أنا هعمل أستبيان مهم في قسم الأعياد*
*لأختيار أحلي ثلاثة مواضيع أثرت فيك بشكل جدي*
*وبعدين هتعمل عليهم تصويت*
*وكمان أختيار أجمل برقية تهاني *​ 
*متفقين*
*ويالا ورونا أحلي أستفتائات ودلوقتي*
*ههههههههههه*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## elpop33 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*نسيت اسأل على حاجة*

*هااااااااى على كل الاعضاء**السؤال ليك يا ماى روك "" انت قولت هديتين الاولى معنوية والتانية قيمة ""
ممكن توضيــــــــــــح اكتر وشكــــــــــرآ على الرد اللى انا مستنيـــــــــــة دلوقتى هههههههه *
*صلوا من اجلى محتاج لصلاتكـــــــــم*​


----------



## jain (20 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبة، انا مشتركة جديدة واول مرة بكتب على موقع الكنيسة العربية بس حبيت اقولكم كل سنه وانتو سالمين وينعاد عليكم وتضل ايامكم كلها فرح ومحبة وسلام والرب يبارككم


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*واو
ربنا يبارك روك

حاجة تفرح بجد بجد*


----------



## My Rock (20 ديسمبر 2006)

elpop33 قال:


> *هااااااااى على كل الاعضاء**السؤال ليك يا ماى روك "" انت قولت هديتين الاولى معنوية والتانية قيمة ""*
> _*ممكن توضيــــــــــــح اكتر وشكــــــــــرآ على الرد اللى انا مستنيـــــــــــة دلوقتى هههههههه *_
> 
> *صلوا من اجلى محتاج لصلاتكـــــــــم*​


 
يـــــــاه همك على الهدايا بس ههههه
الهدية المعنوية, هي متمثلة بتثبيت الموضوع او اعطاء العضو لقب او لون مميز
و الهدية القيمة هي هدية مسيحية ترسل الى عنوان الفائز (جائزة مادية)

في حماس و تنافس من اجل الفوز بالهدايا؟


----------



## Bero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

Merry Christmas  & happy new year God bless all Christians  in Egypt


----------



## Bero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مش عارف ازاى انزل صورة مع اكلام اللى كتبته من فضلكم قوللى ازاى وشكرا ليكم


----------



## rorobel (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الرب معكم    
  انت بدك جائزة  او انك ناسي عنا احلى جايزة هي الخلاص


----------



## rorobel (20 ديسمبر 2006)

:999: الله يباركم انا من لبنان وحبيتكم لانكم للمسيح


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *سلام و نعمة رب المجد تكون معاك أخى العزيز ماى روك
> 
> الله بجد الله
> 
> ...



بالراحه يا فراشه قلبك هايقف وكده الجايزة هاتستلميها فى الجنه:t14: :t14: :t14: ههههه الف سلامه على قلبك وقلب كل الاعضاء


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة رائعه يا زعيم واللذيذ مش الهدايا بس انما الموضوعات الجديده اللى هايكتبها الاعضاء لآثبات ذاتهم انت بجد *جبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار:36_3_15: :36_3_15: :11_6_204: :11_6_204: :11_6_204: :11_6_204: *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*


coptic hero قال:



بالراحه يا فراشه قلبك هايقف وكده الجايزة هاتستلميها فى الجنه:t14: :t14: :t14: ههههه الف سلامه على قلبك وقلب كل الاعضاء

أنقر للتوسيع...





			بالراحه يا فراشه قلبك هايقف وكده الجايزة هاتستلميها فى الجنه:t14: :t14: :t14: ههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


:beee: :beee: :beee: 

 :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:




			الف سلامه على قلبك وقلب كل الاعضاء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يسلمك .. ميرسى *​


----------



## Bero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

[COLOR="royal blue"]علمنى يارب ان اعمل رضاك
 والان ان كنت قد وجدن نعمة فى عينك فعلمنى طريقك حتى اعرفك 
قلبا نقيا طاهرا اخلق فيا يا الله ورح مستقيمة جدد فى داخلى
[/COLOR]


----------



## Bero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الف مبروك  يا عم  MR Rock على نجاح العملية بس هى عملية  ايه؟ مش يمكن عملية ارهابية  ويروح ناس كتير شهداء
بس الحمد لله ان احنا مسمعناش عن عمليات استشهادية  يبقى انت كده مش ارهابى  صح صح صح 
الحمد لله الحمد لله واشهد ان لا اله الا الله 
وربنا يحميك ويحفظ الرب دخولك وخروجك الى الابد


----------



## Bero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

انا لقيت الخط مش باين فكتبته تانى

الف مبروك يا عم MR Rock على نجاح العملية بس هى عملية ايه؟ مش يمكن عملية ارهابية ويروح ناس كتير شهداء
بس الحمد لله ان احنا مسمعناش عن عمليات استشهادية يبقى انت كده مش ارهابى صح صح صح
الحمد لله الحمد لله واشهد ان لا اله الا الله
وربنا يحميك ويحفظ الرب دخولك وخروجك الى الابد


----------



## tina_tina (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه الحلاوة دى يا عزيزى روك
بالراحة علينا 
لو العمليات بتعمل الروعة دى الواحد يعمل كل يوم عمليه 
حمدالله على سلامتك ودى اكبر هديه لينا بجد:smil12: ​


----------



## free_adam (21 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة أكثر من رائعة ..... ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يعطيك المزيد من معونته و نعمته


----------



## الحوارالصادق (21 ديسمبر 2006)

كل عام وأنتم طيبين بمناسبة عيدنا الكبير ... فنحن المسلمين نهنئ كل انسان على وجه الأرض بعيدنا الذي أنعم الله علينا به..إخواني سوف أدعوا لكم ولنا بأن يقف الله بجانب دينه الحق الذي ارتضاه لعباده سواء كان الإسلام أم المسيحية...وأتمنى من الله أن يهدينا للدين الذي ينجينا من النار عند لقاء الله الجبار...
فلاتصدقوا  أننا نكرهكم بل بالعكس نحن نحب كل انسان على وجه الارض يعتقد بوجود الله تعالى.. إدعوا معي وقولوا آآآآآآآآآآآمين.... اللهم أنصر دينك الذي ترضى لعبادك أن يعبدوك به..ويخلصنا من عذابك يوم نلقاك...واهدي الى هذا الدين كل من ليس فيه....
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين......   وكل سنة وكل أهل كوكبنا طيبين..


----------



## Bero (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الحوار الصادق 

انا احب اشجعك انك تدور على الاله الحق  علشان انت هاتيجى فى يوم وهيسالك هل بحثت عنى ولم اوجد لك  لان الله هيدينك انت  على الطريق اللى قررت تختاره مش اى حد تانى حتى لو كان اقرب الناس ليك هم اللى اقللولك اختار الطريق ده مش ده 
علمنى يا رب طريق فرائضك  فاحفظها الى النهاية . فهمنى فالاحظ شريعتك واحفظها بكل قلبى .دربنى فى سبيل وصاياك لانى به سررت .امل قلبى الى شهادتك و حقك لا الى الباطل والزيف  وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## emy (21 ديسمبر 2006)

هاى يا جماعه كل سنه وانتم كلكم طيبين وكل سنه وانت طيب يا حوار صادق ومرسى على ذوقك 
ايمى


----------



## oesi no (21 ديسمبر 2006)

مع الاسف عندى امتحانات طول الشهر 
 ايه الحظ الزفت دة​


----------



## nelzahabi (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا فاهمه قصدك يا" الحوار الصادق" وعارفه ان قصدك تقول الاسلام الاسلام*
*بالعقل كدا وزى ما بيقولو بالعميه " ريسين ف مركب واحده تغرق " وانتوا يااخوه يا مسيحين مبدأكم التثليث *
*هل يعقل ان اقول انا ليا ثلاث الهه ؟؟ ازاى*
*ولكن نحن دينا دين العقل والمنطق *
*فنقول لا اله الا الله ... سيدنا وحبيبنا المصطفى عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام رسول الله *
*أدى الأمانة وبلغ الرسالة ونصح الأمة فكشف الله به الغمة وجاهد فى الله حق جهاده حتى أتاه اليقين فصلاة ربى وسلامه عليه إلى يوم الدين. *
*وبارك الله فيك يا " الحوار الصادق "*​


----------



## Twin (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااااااي أخت nelzahabi*

أولاً مرحباً بكي في منتدانا

ثانياً



nelzahabi قال:


> *انا فاهمه قصدك يا" الحوار الصادق" وعارفه ان قصدك تقول الاسلام الاسلام*​
> 
> *بالعقل كدا وزى ما بيقولو بالعميه " ريسين ف مركب واحده تغرق " وانتوا يااخوه يا مسيحين مبدأكم التثليث *
> *هل يعقل ان اقول انا ليا ثلاث الهه ؟؟ ازاى*
> ...


 
*ما دخل كل هذا يا أخت nelzahabi*
*دة موضوع أسمه +مسابقات شهر الأعياد+*
*أكيد قريتي الأسم صح*​ 
*ومدام أنتي فهمة كدة وقاعدة تقولي*
*ريسين وثلاثة ومركب وبحر **وعقل ومنطق*
*روحي ورينا شطرطك في قسم الرد علي الشبهات *
*أو قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة*
*ومتخفيش هنجوبك بالعقل والمنطق ال أنت عيزاهم *​ 
*بس الأقسام دول دلوقتي مقفولين الي يوم 10 يناير القادم*
*طبعاً علشان الأعياد*
*كل سنة وأنتي طيبة*​ 
*بس ممكن نتعبك وتروحي تقري الموضوعات *
*لعل وعسي تفهمي *
*من غير ما تتعبي نفسك وتسألي*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## nelzahabi (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا مش حقول غير ان  
قال الله تعالى `` وقد نزل عليكم في الكتاب ان اذا سمعتم ايات الله يكفر بها ويستهزا بها فلا تقعدو معهم حتي يخوضو في حديث غيره انكم اذا مثلهم ان الله جامع المنافقين والكافرين في جهنم جميعا ``
 ( سوره النساء )*


----------



## Twin (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااااااي أخت nelzahabi*



nelzahabi قال:


> *انا مش حقول غير ان *
> *قال الله تعالى `` وقد نزل عليكم في الكتاب ان اذا سمعتم ايات الله يكفر بها ويستهزا بها فلا تقعدو معهم حتي يخوضو في حديث غيره انكم اذا مثلهم ان الله جامع المنافقين والكافرين في جهنم جميعا ``*
> *( سوره النساء )*


 
*وأنتي طيبة مش عارف والله أشكرك علي الكلام الرقيق دة أزاي*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحوارالصادق (22 ديسمبر 2006)

هل أنتم غاضبون من الأخت nelzahabi؟؟ لماذا؟؟ دي عايزة تدلكم *للجنه*..إخواني جميعا..لازم تعرفو ان اللي بيحب حد أول حاجة بيفكر فيها إنه يكون معاه في الجنه...وكل دين شايف انه الطرق الوحيد للجنه..لذلك نتمى من الله أن يهدي كل واحد بيقرأ كلامي ده للدين اللي هيوديه الجنه..أنا قرأت كتير في الإنجيل وطبعا حافظ القرآن...وشايف ان مصرنا الغالية قادرة انها تجمعنا تحت مسمى واحد هو *مصر*..خلي قلوبنا على بعض لأن المصري بره مصر مكروه جدا وتعالو نحط ايدنا في ايد بعض ونسعد أنفسنا بأيامنا المعدوده في الدنيا دي..صدقوا أو لا تصدقوا أننا مسلمين ومسيحيين نهنئ بعضنا بكل الحب بأعيادنا..فلا تصدقو ان المسلين محضرين السيوف والقنابل من أجل نسفكم..فهذا غير صحيح...وحتى لا أخرج عن موضوع المنتدى أنتهز فرصة العيد لأهنئ كل إنسان يعتقد بوجود رب واله عادل..ومش عيب ان الواحد يدي نفسه فرصة ويفكر ويتدبر في خلق الله وفي أديانه بكل *حياديه* عشان ربنا ينور طريقنا للحق...مش عيب تستخدم عقلك لأن ربنا اداهولك عشان تستعمله في كل شئ حتى في اختيار الدين المناسب مش ليك لكن لدخول الجنه...فاجعل أخي الجنه هي هدفك فقطططططط...وابدأ معي رحلة البحث في الإسلام كما أقرأ أنا في كتابكم وأزاداد يوما بعد يوم بإيماني بالأسلام...وأنا ألتمس لكل صاحب دين العذر في كل شئ لأنه اتولد على دين معين وما كانش له الاختيار...لكن العيب انك تفضل زي ما انته طول عمرك من غير ما تدور وتبحث...قولوا معايا آآآآآمين...يارب إجعل هذا العيد هو عيد رضاك علينا واجعل ايامنا كلها أعياد في طاعتك...وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا وأهنئكم بهذا المنتدى الرائع و شكرا لكل مصري شارك فيه..


----------



## Twin (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي الحوار الصادق*



الحوارالصادق قال:


> هل أنتم غاضبون من الأخت nelzahabi؟؟ لماذا؟؟ دي عايزة تدلكم *للجنه*..إخواني جميعا..لازم تعرفو ان اللي بيحب حد أول حاجة بيفكر فيها إنه يكون معاه في الجنه...وكل دين شايف انه الطرق الوحيد للجنه..لذلك نتمى من الله أن يهدي كل واحد بيقرأ كلامي ده للدين اللي هيوديه الجنه..أنا قرأت كتير في الإنجيل وطبعا حافظ القرآن...وشايف ان مصرنا الغالية قادرة انها تجمعنا تحت مسمى واحد هو *مصر*..خلي قلوبنا على بعض لأن المصري بره مصر مكروه جدا وتعالو نحط ايدنا في ايد بعض ونسعد أنفسنا بأيامنا المعدوده في الدنيا دي..صدقوا أو لا تصدقوا أننا مسلمين ومسيحيين نهنئ بعضنا بكل الحب بأعيادنا..فلا تصدقو ان المسلين محضرين السيوف والقنابل من أجل نسفكم..فهذا غير صحيح...وحتى لا أخرج عن موضوع المنتدى أنتهز فرصة العيد لأهنئ كل إنسان يعتقد بوجود رب واله عادل..ومش عيب ان الواحد يدي نفسه فرصة ويفكر ويتدبر في خلق الله وفي أديانه بكل *حياديه* عشان ربنا ينور طريقنا للحق...مش عيب تستخدم عقلك لأن ربنا اداهولك عشان تستعمله في كل شئ حتى في اختيار الدين المناسب مش ليك لكن لدخول الجنه...فاجعل أخي الجنه هي هدفك فقطططططط...وابدأ معي رحلة البحث في الإسلام كما أقرأ أنا في كتابكم وأزاداد يوما بعد يوم بإيماني بالأسلام...وأنا ألتمس لكل صاحب دين العذر في كل شئ لأنه اتولد على دين معين وما كانش له الاختيار...لكن العيب انك تفضل زي ما انته طول عمرك من غير ما تدور وتبحث...قولوا معايا آآآآآمين...يارب إجعل هذا العيد هو عيد رضاك علينا واجعل ايامنا كلها أعياد في طاعتك...وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا وأهنئكم بهذا المنتدى الرائع و شكرا لكل مصري شارك فيه..



*شكراً علي مداخلتك هذه ولكن......*
*أهنا مكانها أعتقد لا*

*وعامة شكراً وكل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة الأعياد والعام الجديد*​*وأليك أقدم* 


الحوارالصادق قال:


> ومش عيب ان الواحد يدي نفسه فرصة ويفكر ويتدبر في خلق الله وفي أديانه بكل *حياديه* عشان ربنا ينور طريقنا للحق...مش عيب تستخدم عقلك لأن ربنا اداهولك عشان تستعمله في كل شئ حتى في اختيار الدين المناسب مش ليك لكن لدخول الجنه...فاجعل أخي الجنه هي هدفك فقطططططط...وابدأ معي رحلة البحث في الإسلام كما أقرأ أنا في كتابكم وأزاداد يوما بعد يوم بإيماني بالأسلام...وأنا ألتمس لكل صاحب دين العذر في كل شئ لأنه اتولد على دين معين وما كانش له الاختيار...لكن العيب انك تفضل زي ما انته طول عمرك من غير ما تدور وتبحث...قولوا معايا آآآآآمين...[/quote]
> 
> *لا تعليق*​
> *سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحوارالصادق (22 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكرك أخي amirfikry..أنا أعتذر لك فعلا مشاركتي مكانها مش هنا...مشاركتي مكانها العقل والقلب فقط..وما قيل من القلب مكانه ليس الا للقلب...
عذراً كمان مرة... *كل سنه وانته طيب*


----------



## Bero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك يا خويا الحوار الصادق 
 على انك بتقول الله جل جلاله سبحانه ادانا عقل نفكر بيه مش موجود زينة ومنظر جميل بس
لكن ممكن اسألك انت لما هتقف قدام الله فى يوم من الايام  عارف انت هتكون مع الله ولا موجود فى مكان يسمى بالجحيم من فضلك جواب السؤال ده بامانة ممكن ماتجوبوش ليا لكن من فضلك جاوبه فى قلبك هل انت متاكد من ابديتك اللى هاتقضيها للابد ولو انت هاتقولى متاكد ادينى الدلائل من القرآن اللى بتقول انك هتكون مع الله  فى الجنة(السماء) بس من فضلك ماتنساش تجاوب نفسك على السوال ده لانه مصيرك الابدى وهل دخولك للجنة على حساب اعمالك ام على حسلب نعمة الله ورحمته اشكرك  
اشكرك يارب يسوع  لانه مكتوب(اذ نعلم ان الانسان لا يتبرر باعمال الناموس .بل بايمان يسوع المسيح آمنا نحن ايضا بيسوع المسيح لنتبرر بايمان يسوع لا باعمال الناموس  لانه باعمال الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما.غلاطية 16:2)  شكرآ عزيزى الحوار الصادق  انت مختار اسم الصادق فيجب ان تكون صادقآ فى اقوالك وافعالك


----------



## Bero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

وعلى فكرة حابب اقولك (الحوار الصادق) وكل مسلم ومسيحى وكل البشرية فى كل الارض مهما كان دينهم ومعتقادتهم وافكارهم وعبادتهم كل سنة وانتم بخير والسنة الجديدة يعم السلام والمحبة والخلاص لكل البشر


----------



## جاسى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد افكاركم رائعه ربنا يساعدكم تفكروا فى حاجات مفيده دائما وصلوا لينا علشان نكون بنعرف نفكر كده دايما فى حاجات تمجد يسوعنا ورنا يبارككم ويحافظ عليكم وعلينا ونكون كلنا ولاد للمسيح بجد


----------



## جاسى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد ربنا يباككم فكره حلوه اوى وربنا يساعدكم تفكروا دايما فى حاجات مفيده كده وصلولى انى اكون بعرف افكر زيكم كده فى حاجات تكون مفيده وكويسه وربنا معاكم ويقويكم


----------



## coptic hero (23 ديسمبر 2006)

جاسى قال:


> بجد ربنا يباككم فكره حلوه اوى وربنا يساعدكم تفكروا دايما فى حاجات مفيده كده وصلولى انى اكون بعرف افكر زيكم كده فى حاجات تكون مفيده وكويسه وربنا معاكم ويقويكم



*أمــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## christ my lord (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة رائعة وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2007)

ربنا يهدى
ويجمع كل عمل يديه فى بيته
والناس تفهم صح
وثفوقوا من اللى هما فيه


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2007)

افكار جميله اوى وجهد كبير انا عجبنى اوى حب كل اللى فى المنتدى والترابط واتنمى اكون واحده منكم ربنا يبارك حياتكوا 

ويبارك حياتك ويعوضك تع
ب محبنك:big29: :36_22_26: :ab8: وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين


----------

